# Well, it's not swim bladder disease, what else could it be?



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

My betta, is obviously sick, I just don't know what it is, or how to cure it. I orriginally thought it was Swim Bladder disease, I kept a close eye on him for a couple of days, and he is still not any better. He just floats at the top of his tank, lifeless, and when he does try to swim down towards the bottom he has to struggle, and once he stops swimming he floats back up to the top. He also has a strange lump on his side. I don't think it could be Swim bladder Disease because isn't that caused mainly from over feeding? I only feed my bettas once every other day, or every couple of days. I also feed them a variety of foods. My other two bettas seem fine...I just cant figure this out. What do you guys think it could be? Are there any treatments? Should I take him into a petstore and see what they think? Will you guys please help? :help:


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

That sounds like swim bladder disease to me. It can also be caused by bacteria and other things. Maybe the lump is putting pressure on it?


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

1.its a tumor
2.its a distended spleen
3. it could also be a stomach ulser but i doubt it

could you tell us what size it is?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Swimbladder infection, almost certainly. The medicine to treat it will cost more than the fish itself, but if you want to fix it, get some Maracyn.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Alright, now that I know *Almost for a fact* that it's swim bladder disease, I cant treat it. TheOldSalt: I will definately get Maracyn. Solar-Ton: The lump is fairly small, maybe 3-4 mm long...it's not protruding out too much....sorry I cant give a better explanation!


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

hmmm sounds like swim bladder but you can never rule out the possibility of it being a tumor...well sometimes it happens theres alyaws a chance....


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks again for the help solar-ton. I feel so bad, Like I'm a bad fish owner. Now, the only way to stay from the top is going under his decoration, and floating to the top of his decoration, then when he needs air he simply floats back up to the top, it's the weirdest thing...he looks so miserable though, so I am going to get him some Maracyn immediately. Can't they die from swim-bladder?? And also, do they have the same type of symptoms as this, with tumors? Thanks again, you really are, the best!


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm going to have to take him into my lfs today because he has gotten worse. He now swims on his side, and has a few brown/black specks on him. So I will take him in to see what they say. I really hope we can save him. :-(


----------

